

2 Types of Virtualization Explained - SRSimko
http://blog.virtacore.com/blog/2010/7/12/2-types-of-virtualization-explained.html

======
jean24gt
great post. no need to have the same computer or OS for everyone on the team.
designers could have Macs and programers Linux or Windows. plus everything is
always sync and updated in the cloud.

~~~
SRSimko
You are correct I saw a demonstration with the computer tethered to a
smartphone and it worked surprisingly well.

------
dougpollei2
Thanks for posting the VMWare video.

